# Qualitätsmängel BeQuiet! Silent Base 600



## orca113 (14. Januar 2016)

*Qualitätsmängel BeQuiet! Silent Base 600*

Hallo Zusammen, hallo BeQuiet! Team,

Leider muss ich hier mal meinem Unmut Luft machen:

Vor einigen Tagen habe ich ein Silent Base 600 mit Window und ein Dark Power Pro 11 mit 650 Watt.

Zwei eklatante Qualitätsmängel sind mir an meinem Silent Base aufgefallen:

1.: Die Bohrungen im Mainboard Tray mit Gewinde sind derartig schlecht gearbeitet das sich die mitgelieferten Mainboard-Schrauben kaum ansetzen geschweige denn gut einschrauben lassen. Vermutlich Lack-Reste in den Schraubenlöchern oder dilettantisch Gewinde geschnitten. Keine Ahnung.

Musste das Mainboard nochmal rausnehme und die Schrauen irgendwie so in die Gewinde drehen damit es später mit Board leicht ging und ich nichts am Board zerstöre.

Darüber könnte ich ja noch hinweg sehen aber zu kommt ein weiter Mangel:

2.: Das ausgeklinkte "Arretierungsblech" welches das Netzteil arretieren bzw. führen soll ist bei meinem Exemplar dieses Gehäuses krumm oder unpräzise ausgeklinkt. Mein DPP 11 lässt sich dadurch nur unter großem Druck in dem Gehäuse montieren. Außerdem ist durch dieses Blech die Oberfläche des DPP 11 schon zerkratzt.

Ganz ehrlich ich hatte vorhin große Lust das Gehäuse zurück zu senden.

Habe Bilder gemacht, wenn ihr möchtet poste oder sende ich euch sie.

Bitte mal im Stellungnahme zu diesen Mängeln.

Sowas bin ich von Gehäusen die nur ein Viertel von dem des Silent Base kosten nicht gewohnt.

Geschweige denn von den BeQuiet! Produkten die ich schon lange verwende.

Danke


----------



## Agrend7 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Qualitätsmängel BeQuiet! Silent Base 600*

Das mit den Schrauben kann ich absolut nachvollziehen, war bei mir auch so beim Silent Base 800  lag meiner Meinung nach an den lackierten Schrauben. Kannst du vielleicht ein Bild vom "Arretierungsbereich" posten? Würde mich mal interessieren, kann mir grade nicht so richtig etwas darunter vorstellen. 

Schöne Grüße
Agrend


----------



## orca113 (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Qualitätsmängel BeQuiet! Silent Base 600*

Gern. Ich hab noch mehr



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## be quiet! Support (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Qualitätsmängel BeQuiet! Silent Base 600*

Hallo Orca,

erstmal Entschuldigung, für das Unglück das Du hattest. Dieses Model entspricht nicht unserem Qualitätsanspruch. Du hast da scheinbar ein echtes Montagsmodel erwischt, dass leider durch unsere Qualitätskontrolle rutschen konnte. Tatsächlich wäre das beste gewesen, wenn Du es umgehend bei deinem Händler ausgetauscht hättest - nun ist das Malheur mit dem Netzteil leider schon geschehen. 

Weder das Problem mit den Schrauben noch die offensichtlich verbogene Führungsschiene ist uns bislang als Fehler bekannt. Nach Absprache mit unserem Produktmanager kann ich sagen, dass dies sogar wahrscheinlich der erste Vorfall dieser Art ist. Wir haben unsere QC informiert ein Auge drauf zu haben und aktuelle Chargen zu überprüfen. Aufgrund der tausenden verkauften Modelle, bei denen es das Problem nicht gab, gehen wir allerdings nicht von einem Serienfehler aus.

Es bleibt uns leider nichts, als uns für die Mängel zu entschuldigen und dir trotzdem viel Spaß mit dem Gehäuse zu wünschen. Solltest Du - auch wenn Du mittlerweile Hardware verbaut hast und  das Netzteil in den krummen Schacht geschoben hast - das Silent Base austauschen wollen, so stehen Dir natürlich alle Wege offen.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## orca113 (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Qualitätsmängel BeQuiet! Silent Base 600*

Hallo Christian,

Danke für die rasche Antwort.

Denke das auch denn eigentlich bin ich von den meisten eurer Produkte in Sachen Qualität überzeugt.

Habe mich gerade mal auf eurer Seite an den Support gewendet. Vielleicht geht ja was außer über den Händler weil ich allmählich die Nase voll haben solche Sachen über die Händler (Thema Zeit und Lust auf deren Seite) zu machen.


----------



## orca113 (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Qualitätsmängel BeQuiet! Silent Base 600*

Weiß jemand welche Rolle diese Rahmen an der Mainboardtray Rückseite spielen[emoji15]?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Qualitätsmängel BeQuiet! Silent Base 600*

Da kannst du 2,5 Zoll SSD Festplatten befestigen.


----------



## orca113 (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Qualitätsmängel BeQuiet! Silent Base 600*

[emoji15] ok... Gut dann wird es jetzt zum Kabelbinderhalter umfunktioniert. Jetzt beguckt sich das mal einer an hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Qualitätsmängel BeQuiet! Silent Base 600*

Hast du da 20 Festplatten dran? 
Liegt vermutlich am billigen Case. 
Kauf dir was anständiges.


----------



## orca113 (15. Januar 2016)

*Qualitätsmängel BeQuiet! Silent Base 600*



Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du da 20 Festplatten dran?
> Liegt vermutlich am billigen Case.
> Kauf dir was anständiges.



Du Blödmann da ...[emoji6][emoji4]

Nein eigentlich nur eine mSata, eine HDD und ein DVD ROM.

Die Fetten Kabel sind der 24 Pol des BQ DPP und der Rest ist fest am Case.


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Qualitätsmängel BeQuiet! Silent Base 600*

Ja, das 24 Pin Kabel ist echt sehr steif. Das ist schon nervig.

Ich persönlich hätte ja ein geniales Konzept für ein Case. 
Das würde den Case Markt revolutionieren, man würde es dem Hersteller aus der Hand reißen. Man würde vor den Verkaufsstellen zelten. Man würde die bejubeln, die mit einem Case den Laden verlassen.  

Ich würde das Case "Beyond anything" nennen.


----------



## orca113 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Qualitätsmängel BeQuiet! Silent Base 600*

Hallo zusammen,

wollte nur mal kurz berichten. Hatte mich ja im Eingangspost dieses Threads hier beschwert wegen meines beschissen verarbeiteten Gehäuses von BQ. Habe mich auch bei QQ auf der Homepage beschwert. 

erhielt auch inzwischen eine Antwort mit einer Erklärung dazu und einer Entschuldigung. 

Als Entschädigung hat BQ mir gestern einen Lüfter, einen Silent WIngs 2 mit Zubehör zukommen gelassen.

Sehr anständig und vorbildlich


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Qualitätsmängel BeQuiet! Silent Base 600*

Sehr cool. 
Hoffentlich hat der Lüfter jetzt kein defektes Lager, sonst haben sie bis zur Steinzeit verschissen.


----------



## orca113 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Qualitätsmängel BeQuiet! Silent Base 600*

Werde ihn verkaufen. Habe schon 3 Stk davon. (gute Lüfter wie ich finde)


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Qualitätsmängel BeQuiet! Silent Base 600*

Das sollte du doch jetzt nicht sagen.


----------



## Shox90 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Qualitätsmängel BeQuiet! Silent Base 600*

Ich kann bestätigen, dass du wohl echt nur Pech hattest mit dem Gehäuse.
Hab mir auch das Silent Base 600 mit Fenster geholt und nicht eines deiner Probleme feststellen können. Bei meinem ist alles wie es sein soll.
Finde das von Be quiet! mit dem Lüfter auch echt stark. Da scheint der Kunde ja noch was wert zu sein, nicht wie bei Asus 
Aber dein Kabelmanagment ist ja echt ne Sache für sich 
Die Halterungen hinten am Mainboard sind echt klasse und extrem simpel zu benutzen.
Gefällt mir gut, da ich so den Festplattenkäfig dafür entfernen konnte. Bessere Lüftung.
Hab von den Silent Wings 2 auch gleich 4 Stück verbaut. Außer unter Last weiß ich nie ob der Pc an ist 
Bezogen auf die Geräuschentwicklung.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Qualitätsmängel BeQuiet! Silent Base 600*

Vielleicht schafft es BeQuiet ja beim Nachfolger Modell endlich mal einen 140mm Lüfter ins Heck zu setzen. 
Und vielleicht gibt es ja auch mal ein Case ohne Fronttür, denn Tür ist für mich ein no Go.


----------



## Shox90 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Qualitätsmängel BeQuiet! Silent Base 600*

Einen 140er am Heck hätte mir auch besser gefallen. Hab dafür noch einen 140er im Deckel, sodass beide langsamer drehen können, ohne dass die Kühlleistung abnimmt 
Tür stört mich überhaupt nicht, die ist schön dezent und passend. Und da ich wohl einer der weniger bin, die noch ein Laufwerk benutzen, weil ich Games immer lieber auf CD habe...
Was ich noch besser fände wäre, wenn der hintere Staubfilter nach vorne oder von mir aus auch seitlich rauszuziehen wäre. Meiner Meinung nach haben die meisten, wie ich auch, das Heck Richtung Wand und da ist das dann schon etwas ungünstig.
Und die 3-Pin-Lüftersteuerung hätte weg können, da ich finde, dass 3-Pin-Anschlüsse eh langsam alle durch PWM ersetzt werden. Meine Lüfter sind alle PWM, daher hab ich die ausgebaut.

Alle negativen Beispiele sind aber meckern auf hohem Niveau. Ansonsten ist das Gehäuse wirklich super.

Was noch ein nettes zusätzliches Feature wär, wäre eine Netzteilabdeckung mit Be quiet!-Schriftzug drauf  Von mir aus auch optional zum Nachkaufen.


----------



## RRe36 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Qualitätsmängel BeQuiet! Silent Base 600*



orca113 schrieb:


> [emoji15] ok... Gut dann wird es jetzt zum Kabelbinderhalter umfunktioniert. Jetzt beguckt sich das mal einer an hier:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ahh, bist auch jemand der so viele Kabel wie möglich auf der Rückseite verstaut? Ich bin ja deswegen über den recht großen Freiraum hinter dem MB-Schlitten froh weil da alles, also wirklich alles, an Kabeln verstaut ist.


----------



## orca113 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Qualitätsmängel BeQuiet! Silent Base 600*

Ja die habe ich jetzt alle entwirrt und ordentlich auf der Rückseite verstaut.


----------



## Cleriker (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Qualitätsmängel BeQuiet! Silent Base 600*

Natürlich hast du das...  Beweise! 
So glaubt dir das doch niemand.


----------



## orca113 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Qualitätsmängel BeQuiet! Silent Base 600*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Natürlich hast du das...  Beweise!
> So glaubt dir das doch niemand.



Hab ich wohl[emoji31]

Würde ja Beweise liefern aber ich habe meinen PC schon seit Tagen nicht gesehen wegen Prüfungsstress.


----------



## corcoran2 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Qualitätsmängel BeQuiet! Silent Base 600*

Da ich im SW3-Thread keine Reaktion bekomme, setze ich meine Erfahrung noch einmal hier rein:

Hallo Andre vom Support,

Nachdem ich gehäuft hier von den anfänglichen (!?) Problemen der SW3 gelesen habe, habe ich meine Bestellung der SW3 vorsichtshalber wieder returniert.
Statt derer habe ich dann die SW2 bestellt und versucht diese in die Front meines Silent Base 600 einzubauen. Dabei ließen sich die Pins auch mit Gewalt nicht durch die Einbaulöcher ziehen. Die 2. Variante mit den beiliegenden Schrauben gelang mir ebenso nicht auf Anhieb, da hier die Schrauben zu breit waren. Ich war daher gezwungen, die Löcher aufzubohren, damit ich endlich zum Ziel kam.
Ich halte beide Umstände für eine schwache Leistung, wenn Gerätschaften und Zubehör innerhalb eines Systems nicht kompatibel sind. Als Fan von be quiet! bin ich zum ersten Mal richtig enttäuscht.....

Gruß Detlef


----------



## be quiet! Support (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Qualitätsmängel BeQuiet! Silent Base 600*

Hallo Detlev,

bitte entschuldige, dass Du ein paar Tage warten musstest.  Musste leider am vergangenen Do. das Ziehen der Weisheitszähne über mich ergehen lassen.
Darum komme ich erst heute wieder dazu hier zu unterstützen.

Natürlich ist es schade, dass Du nicht voll überzeugt von Deinen neuen Produkten bist. 
Die Silent Wings 2 wurden beim damaligen Release mit einem zu seiner Zeit inovativen Montagesystem von uns ausgestattet. Hier hat der Kunde die Möglichkeit die Lüfter wahlweise mit den 
herkömmlichen Lüfterschrauben oder mit unserem schraubenlosen Push-Pin System zu befestigen. Diese beiden Systeme setzten jedoch voraus, dass für die Lüftermontage die gängigen Öffnungen 
für Lüfterschrauben vorhanden sind.

In den vergangenen Jahren sind div. Gehäusehersteller dazu übergegangen, die Montage der Frontlüfter zu überarbeiten. So werden, wie auch bei all unseren Gehäusen, die Lüfter mittels einer langen Schraube
am Gehäuse befefstigt. Vielfach kommt dann ein Gewinde UNC 6-32 zum Einsatz. Die Gewindeöffnung UNC 6-32 bietet dann keine ausreichende Größe mehr um unsere Push-Pins problemlos durchzuführen.

Hier hätte dann noch die Möglichkeit bestanden, die originalen Schrauben des Gehäuses durch die Gummi - Vibrationsaufnehmer der Lüfter zu schrauben und den Silent Wings 2 anschließen am Gehäuse zu montieren.
Die nicht 100%ige Kompatibilität von den Silent Wings 2 ist also auch teilweise der allgemeinen Weiterentwicklung geschuldet.

Auch bin ich nicht der Meinung, dass man bei allen Produkten von einer absoluten Kompatibilität ausgehen kann, nur weil diese vom gleichen Hersteller stammen. 
Wenn der Auspuff an meinem Auto kaputt ist, kann ich ja auch nicht einfach zu Maserati gehen und sagen:"Ich brauche mal irgendeinen neuen Auspuff, passen ja alle untereinander". 

Gruß Andre


----------



## Threshold (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Qualitätsmängel BeQuiet! Silent Base 600*



be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Wenn der Auspuff an meinem Auto kaputt ist, kann ich ja auch nicht einfach zu Maserati gehen und sagen:"Ich brauche mal irgendeinen neuen Auspuff, passen ja alle untereinander".



Na ja, dein Ferrari gehört ja genauso zum Fiat Konzern wie Maserati. 
Frag also nach einem Auspuff für den Fiat Panda.


----------



## corcoran2 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Qualitätsmängel BeQuiet! Silent Base 600*

Hallo Andre,

dass überall eine Weiterentwicklung stattfindet, ist mir schon klar.
Im Allgemeinen findet man bei den Angaben von Lüftern nie einen Gewindehinweis und so nimmt jeder Kunde an, das sie wohl überall rein passen. Was wohl auch zu 90% mMn zutrifft.
Bei einem identischen Hersteller konnte ich aber wohl davon ausgehen. Einen speziellen Hinweis wegen Gewindeänderung oder Inkompatibilität findet man bei euch aber auch nicht - böse Falle!
Aber man lernt nicht aus.....
Danke für deine Antwort und gute Besserung.


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Qualitätsmängel BeQuiet! Silent Base 600*

Ich weiß allerdings nicht, was jetzt mit den Silent Wings 3 sein soll?
Ich hab mir noch welche dazu gekauft und sie machen ihren Job. Sehr leise, leicht einzubauen und rundum problemlos.
Daher kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, wieso auf denen herumgetrampelt wird.


----------



## RawRob (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Qualitätsmängel BeQuiet! Silent Base 600*

Jo......................genießen.
Abstrakte Kunst.


----------



## target2804 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Qualitätsmängel BeQuiet! Silent Base 600*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich weiß allerdings nicht, was jetzt mit den Silent Wings 3 sein soll?
> Ich hab mir noch welche dazu gekauft und sie machen ihren Job. Sehr leise, leicht einzubauen und rundum problemlos.
> Daher kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, wieso auf denen herumgetrampelt wird.



geht mir genauso. kann auch nicht feststellen, dass es da irgendwelche geräusche aus den lagern gibt, die nicht sein sollten. finde die sw3 rundum gelungen!


----------



## be quiet! Support (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Qualitätsmängel BeQuiet! Silent Base 600*

Moin Moin,



> Danke für deine Antwort und gute Besserung.



Besten Dank  Heute kommen die Fäden raus und nächsten Do. geht es dann mit der anderen Seite weiter 

Es ist ja auch nicht so, als wenn die Silent Wings 2 nicht in der Front des Silent Base 600 verbaut werden könnten. Es lässt sich eben nur das zusätzliche Feature der Push-Pins nicht nutzen.



> Ich weiß allerdings nicht, was jetzt mit den Silent Wings 3 sein soll?



Es ist überhaupt nichts mit den Silent Wings 3 Lüftern.   Wenn ihr zufrieden mit den Lüftern seid, dann solltet ihr ein Abbild von von knapp 100% der Nutzer sein.
Allerdings gibt es hier im Forum einen anderen User, der eine Vorliebe für Lüfter hat, dem die Silent Wings 3 nicht  so gut gefallen haben. 
Diese Aussagen des Users haben dann ein kleines Eigenleben entwickelt und am Ende standen die SW3 als Fehlkonstruktion dar 

Natürlich war dieses wohl nicht so geplant. Auch konnten bei uns diese Kritikpunkte nicht wirklich reproduziert werden.

Gruß Andre


----------



## corcoran2 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Qualitätsmängel BeQuiet! Silent Base 600*



be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Es ist ja auch nicht so, als wenn die Silent Wings 2 nicht in der Front des Silent Base 600 verbaut werden könnten. Es lässt sich eben nur das zusätzliche Feature der Push-Pins nicht nutzen.
> 
> Gruß Andre


Nicht ganz korrekt. Die Schrauben passten leider auch nicht. Ich habe die Löcher etwas aufbohren müssen. Aber egal, jetzt ist alles wie es soll. Ärger vergessen. Alles gut!


----------



## Cleriker (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Qualitätsmängel BeQuiet! Silent Base 600*

Die Löcher im Gehäuse, oder an den Lüftern?


----------



## corcoran2 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Qualitätsmängel BeQuiet! Silent Base 600*

Sorry, im Gehäuse!


----------

